# Hunting around Vernon Reservoir?



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I was wondering if it is legal to hunt around Vernon Reservoir for jackrabbits and cottontails? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is legal....

"No Trespassing" signs are clearly posted. Have a good time !!

What I mean to say is...there is some private lands close to the reservoir, and they are clearly posted. Further north and further west of the reservoir are some 'open' area's. Uinta National Forest...I think.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> It is legal....
> 
> "No Trespassing" signs are clearly posted. Have a good time !!
> 
> What I mean to say is...there is some private lands close to the reservoir, and they are clearly posted. Further north and further west of the reservoir are some 'open' area's. Uinta National Forest...I think.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

careful cause there is alot of private property out that way but it is posted as mentioned before


----------

